
Show HN: Pub Sub Abstraction Layer for Go (WIP) - jakoblorz
https://github.com/jakoblorz/brokerutil
======
jakoblorz
Hey there! I recently implemented a pub sub backend but had to switch the pub
sub broker at some point. I compiled the non-trivial parts such as
subscription management into this package so that others do not have to do
this work as well.

I am always open for tipps and PRs, especially if more broker drivers are
PR'd. brokerutil currently supports redis and a loopback driver, a kafka
driver is on its way!

